# Umrechnung von € in $ mit Variablen



## ak.cristal (21. Jan 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab da ein Problem. Ich möchte ein Programm haben, welches mir € in $ umrechnet. 

Das Progamm soll wie folgt ablaufen--> Ich gebe ein Wert z.B. 1 € an --> dann lass ich das Programm ablaufen--> dann soll er mir in der Konsole z.B. 1,50 $ ausgeben.

Die Rechnung sollte mit Variablen erfolgen. Das Programm sollte so einfach wie möglich gehalten werden, damit ich auch nachvollziehen kann was da geschieht.


ich danke euch im Voraus

mit freundlichen Grüßen 

ak.cristal


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jan 2008)

double dollar = 1.5 * euro;


----------



## der Verzweifelte (21. Jan 2008)

hm weiß nicht obs schon zu spät is aber hab grad nochmal schnell was hingebatzt ...

public class Umrechner {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		double z = Double.parseDouble (args[1]);
		double y = Double.parseDouble (args[0]);
		System.out.println(y+" Euro sind "+(z*y)+" Dollar bei einem Wechselkurs von "+z+".");
	}
}


eingabe wäre in der eingabeaufforderung: java Umrechner Eurowert Wechselkurs

also ergibt z.b.
java Umrechner 1 1.4635


----------



## der Verzweifelte (21. Jan 2008)

hm weiß nicht obs schon zu spät is aber hab grad nochmal schnell was hingebatzt ...

public class Umrechner {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		double z = Double.parseDouble (args[1]);
		double y = Double.parseDouble (args[0]);
		System.out.println(y+" Euro sind "+(z*y)+" Dollar bei einem Wechselkurs von "+z+".");
	}
}


eingabe wäre in der eingabeaufforderung: java Umrechner Eurowert Wechselkurs

also ergibt z.b.
java Umrechner 1 1.4635
1.0 Euro sind 1.4635 Dollar bei einem Wechselkurs von 1.4635


----------

